# rabbit no throttle pass 3000rpm



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

hi guys, todyay my rabbit 2007 started to act up on me, . when I start the car and start to drive the throttle wont pass 3000rpm in any gear, 1 to 5 . but after 30 minute of driving averything gets back to normal but I still get a check engine. I dont have acces to a vagcom until later this week. can anybody know what could be the cause??
dave


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Your Rabbit was in limp mode. Could be the ignition coils. Get it to the dealer...


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

did you happen to suck up some water? that could cause it to do that as well. either way, get it scanned.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Your Rabbit was in limp mode. Could be the ignition coils. Get it to the dealer...

thats the one...ignition coils are recalled anyways so take it to the dealer to get your free coils


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (DRedman45)*

I have a CAI and it does this when it either rains or snows heavily. Just did it two days ago after we had a large snowfall. The CEL went away after a day.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_I have a CAI and it does this when it either rains or snows heavily. Just did it two days ago after we had a large snowfall. The CEL went away after a day.

Thats not right,get it scaned and post the codes.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

It's not natural for the car to throw a CEL when hydro-locked?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_It's not natural for the car to throw a CEL when hydro-locked? 

Really...... It's never good to hydro-lock a motor.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_I have a CAI and it does this when it either rains or snows heavily. Just did it two days ago after we had a large snowfall. The CEL went away after a day.

Sorry, but if the CAI is installed correctly and you aren't driving through a lake this shouldn't happen. If you are getting a CEL it is for another reason.


----------



## wowjunkie (Apr 27, 2009)

another possibility is it could be your Knock-censer that went bad. That's what happened to me. Take it to dealer an have them fix it (about $90/per censer if not under warranty)


----------



## dubifyd (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (wowjunkie)*

i was in the same boat.... took it to the dealer the first time and they told me they had to retorque the knock sensors.... drove fine then acted up again... took to the dealer and they told me they had to replace the knock sensors.... got it back and it started acting up again.... took it to the dealer for the third time and they said they were getting faulty readings in the harness to the knock sensors... they ended up rewiring from the firewall front (full engine harness).... got it back and it ran fine for 2 months and acted up again.... FED UP with the car i stripped all the aftermarket goodies put it back to stock and TRADED the ****er in on a 2010 Golf.....


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

i send it to the dealer and after 2 days of working on it here's what they did 
code from the ecu
p0343 ( came sensor )
p0322 ( crank sensor )
p0106 ( manifold absolute presure )
Tthey change the came sensor since they though it was bad. nothing changed.
they check the signal with ''DSO'' and there was none, after they check the continuite between the ecu and the sensor and everything is ok. After they though it might be the wiring harness between the ecu and the sensors and they found out that 5v reference in the wiring diagram give the electricity to the 3 sensor so they unhook the manifold absolute pressure sensor and try the another crank sensor. and nothing changed. so they enter another mk5 2.5 rabbit in the garage to check the signals, to see if they are the same. so they found out that the came sensor received a 12v signal from the ecu but not on mine. the problem seem to be the wiring from pin 86 and pin 2 of the came sensor. continuite is ok but the voltage dont go thru when the system is loaded. They unhook the batTery and found out that the wire was coroded for no reason what so ever, they just pull on it and it broked. They repared the harnesse and everything was good again.
good thing it was still on warranty because I woul have flip out for paying the bill of 14 hours at dealer price for a broken wire...
Thanks every one
david


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (DRedman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRedman45* »_
thats the one...ignition coils are recalled anyways so take it to the dealer to get your free coils 

Since when did the ignition coils get recalled? I never recieved a letter or seen a recall on nhtsa website. I have had one go bad and had it replaced but only that particular coil. Mine was and still is under warranty so i didn't pay for it. If they have been recalled then i want the other 4 replaced dernit!


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Tubaplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tubaplaya* »_
Since when did the ignition coils get recalled? I never recieved a letter or seen a recall on nhtsa website. I have had one go bad and had it replaced but only that particular coil. Mine was and still is under warranty so i didn't pay for it. If they have been recalled then i want the other 4 replaced dernit!

Go to vwcoils.com to see if your car was affected. I received my noticed from VWoA in November for my '06 Jetta 2.5, however parts won't be ready until close to this summer so the letter just says 'wait until you receive further communication before bringing your car in for inspection and replacement'


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (pezzy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pezzy84* »_
Go to vwcoils.com to see if your car was affected. I received my noticed from VWoA in November for my '06 Jetta 2.5, however parts won't be ready until close to this summer so the letter just says 'wait until you receive further communication before bringing your car in for inspection and replacement'

Yeah, I think I got the notice from VWoA too. 2 months after I got rid of the car LOL.


----------

